# Alternative uses for feed sacks



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

I hope this is a good place to ask this question. I am looking to see if any of you have used your feed sacks for insulation. I am trying to figure a way to mechanically shred the sacks, but am not sure if they have a machine that does this that might be rented. I have hundreds of sacks now and more coming everyday and need insualtion in the barn. Any thoughts, pro's and con's?


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

Seems to me the feed residue in the sacks might attract vermin. Otherwise, I think its great that you want to reuse them.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Maybe you could just pack them in layers instead of shredding them?


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Or, fill the feed bags full of cellulose insulation, and fasten the bags to the wall for insulation? 

Gary


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Having lost far too many hours of my life free-ing up snarled feed bags from just about every chopper you'll find on a farm I'm stumped. I wonder if you can find a way to stack and compress the bags so you can slice them with a bandsaw??


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Fire prof ...NOT

Hope you don't have any source of ignition close by if your thinking of using shredded bags..............Shudder

Don't tell the fire marshall about your plans.........


----------



## rbart (Nov 13, 2007)

If you are talking about 80 to 100 lbs feed bags made of woven plastic i will pay 10 cents a bag plus the freight for them if they are laid out flat, bailed folded into a box. PM me if you want to sell I can use up to 1000 of them.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I just checked the r-Value of cardboard and it's 3. That ranks right along with fiberglass.

If you aren't worried about fire or mice that might be a solution. Then sell the bags.


----------

